# 1000 Gallon peacock/Hap update



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

For some of you who may remember my tank build thread, it has been a while since I have been around to let you know how it has held up. Not a drop leaked, getting better looking everyday! :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Gorgeous fish, nice build, well done. =D> I remember that thread.

Do you get a lot of folks that walk in and ask "is that salt water"?


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

:drooling:


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow! I added that to my youtube favorites! What's the link to your build thread?


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

jchild40 said:


> Wow! I added that to my youtube favorites! What's the link to your build thread?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=148215


----------



## Spadz (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow! Im speechless! All the beautiful colours in there!! Beautiful tank.

How many fish you have in there?


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the monster tank with malawi. Thanks for giving me the previous thread and putting up new videos.


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Spadz said:


> Wow! Im speechless! All the beautiful colours in there!! Beautiful tank.
> 
> How many fish you have in there?


I have no idea, 100 +? They are mostly really young still, there is a lot of growing for some of them to do.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

wow!!! you need more fish in that understocked tank! :lol:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Just finished the build thread. Congratulations on a fine accomplishment. Kudos to your wife also for her patience and understanding


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

(Please find dollhouse chair and put it on the floor in front for the next pic)
****, a regular chair would do.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

In one of the early pictures with fish in the tank I saw a few that were mostly yeallo, blue on the face, and orange on the shoulder. I have seen a couple of those at my LFS, but they do a bad job of labeling their peacocks beyond "yellow peacock" and such. Do you happen to remember what those were/are (if you even still have them)? If not, no biggie, but I just figured they were hybrids at the LFS. Considered picking one up for my peacock tank (since there would be no breeding), but hadn't done it yet. If it's not a hybrid then I will be much more intersted.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for the giggles


----------



## sebqc (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome little chair!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Still amazing!

Have to wait until I get home to watch zee videos.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

This thing fascinates me!!! I have been reading your build thread as time permits, and the detail you've put into planning and executing is nothing short of amazing. In reading your build thread, somone mentioned the difficulty you would have in catching a fish. Good luck with that  . Anyway, my question is realated. What do you do if a fish dies?


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

sjnovakovich said:


> This thing fascinates me!!! I have been reading your build thread as time permits, and the detail you've put into planning and executing is nothing short of amazing. In reading your build thread, somone mentioned the difficulty you would have in catching a fish. Good luck with that  . Anyway, my question is realated. What do you do if a fish dies?


To catch a fish that is alive I have to do a night attack with a flashlight. For dead fish - you never see them. Once in a great while you may see a bone , but even that is rare. There have only been a couple where I was actually able to get a body, otherwise they are consumed quickly. Creepy huh? :lol:


----------



## our40 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wat is ur water bill a month wit a thank that size cuz of the weekly watter changes lol


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

our40 said:


> Wat is ur water bill a month wit a thank that size cuz of the weekly watter changes lol


It is actually a very easy tank to take care of. I do a 25% water change every other week. I can get away with it because the tank is actually lightly stocked for its size. That is about 500 gallons a month, pennies pretty much. Now the heating bill, that is another story!


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

how do you heat that tank?


----------



## our40 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I guess u ot a point there lol but wÃƒÂ ts the light bill lol


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

staples2485 said:


> how do you heat that tank?


I have two 300 watt heaters and a 400 as well. I shouldn't gripe about the heating bill really. My light bill went up about 15.00 a month when I fired up the tank. The pump I have only pulls about 160 watts and pushes about 4800 gph if I remember right. You get what you pay for on pumps.


----------



## TutenStain (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing.

You have really inspired me.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

and to think that I was so happy to finally get my 75 gallon saulosi tank set up ,great job I have seen those videos before ,nice to know now where it originated from :thumb:


----------



## doobie27 (Jan 11, 2011)

how do you clean a tank that size, snorkel mask and scrub brush hahahaha.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

looks a lil overstocked ( just opinion)


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

brandon O said:


> looks a lil overstocked ( just opinion)


I hope you are kidding. :lol:


----------



## peter shogun (Jan 28, 2011)

fantastic that tank is bigger than my house :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

All i have to say is wow this has been my dream to be able to incorporate a 1000G tank into a home i see the *Champsochromis caeruleus * in there but i have never been able to aquire one from my LFS If i may ask where did you get your stock and have you thought about going to the bigger cichlids like a frontosa or a DC10? also in your planning how did you take care of the moisture evaperating into the home? the tank is amazing i cant wait to get home to see the videos


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL @ overstocked.


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

cameron2324 said:


> All i have to say is wow this has been my dream to be able to incorporate a 1000G tank into a home i see the *Champsochromis caeruleus * in there but i have never been able to aquire one from my LFS If i may ask where did you get your stock and have you thought about going to the bigger cichlids like a frontosa or a DC10? also in your planning how did you take care of the moisture evaperating into the home? the tank is amazing i cant wait to get home to see the videos


I got the champ from wild4cichlids.com , which has gone out of business. I've gotten from Atlantis, Dykemyster, livefishdirect, and other hobbyist. I'd like some bigger cichlids. There are actually some venustus, chrystii, rhamphochromis, etc in the tank, they are just young still. I actually have very little moisture evaporate, so it is not a problem.


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

forgive me if this is a silly question but i have a plan about 2 years in the making to take on a project like this my question is how is the glass being held to the frame i am certain there has to be about a 2 inch bead of silicone sealing it to the front frame but how is the glass mounted to the front frame or are you just using the water pressure to hold it in place? also i am not familiar with FBF's but theoretically could i use bio balls inside the sump like i do for my 150g and use that for filtering? thank you for the help and once again your building skills and this tank are my insipation so i thank you =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank You for the comments, I'm glad you like it. You are correct, there is about a 2" bead of silicone holding the glass to the front frame. The water pressure just holds it in place, I chose not to do a channel or anything like that. Bio balls will work just fine. I use a combination of fluidized bed filters and matala mat. You can get the matala mat on ebay pretty cheap in big sheets.



cameron2324 said:


> forgive me if this is a silly question but i have a plan about 2 years in the making to take on a project like this my question is how is the glass being held to the frame i am certain there has to be about a 2 inch bead of silicone sealing it to the front frame but how is the glass mounted to the front frame or are you just using the water pressure to hold it in place? also i am not familiar with FBF's but theoretically could i use bio balls inside the sump like i do for my 150g and use that for filtering? thank you for the help and once again your building skills and this tank are my insipation so i thank you =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Still running strong....


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome tank. Could you put a soda can in front to show some perspective? Your fish love the open space in the video you shot. I wish you could shoot a 10 minute video to youtube. I could watch it multiple times.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Holy **** that's in your house? I think I have tank envy....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

ratbones86 said:


> Holy #%$& that's in your house? I think I have tank envy....


There is a thread on here, somewhere, where a guy builds a GIANT tank in his basement that is also a garage. I think the guy is asian. Anyways....it is something like 10,000 gallons or so. It is a build thread from start to finish. Massive is an understatement. He actually gets in and swims with the fish.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

and whats the link? lol


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

ratbones86 said:


> and whats the link? lol


Not sure. I wouldn't mind checking it out again.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Awesome tank. Could you put a soda can in front to show some perspective? Your fish love the open space in the video you shot. I wish you could shoot a 10 minute video to youtube. I could watch it multiple times.


I wish someone would make a real screen saver or a ".gif" that repeats itself after 10min. There are some amazing,high def vids done on tanks floating around YT. It would be nice if I could save it on my smarty TV and run it as a repeating screensaver.

Oh yeah, I also have tank envy. I can't wait to build my new house. I'm looking foward to building something like this into the plans of the house


----------

